# been lookin for organic soil



## fathead (May 14, 2012)

Going to be starting my indoor soon just wondering if anyone know of a decent store sold organic mix seen a few just want some input from the peeps here.thanks yall


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2012)

I have used Fox farm Ocean Forest organic soil and it is a good one.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 14, 2012)

Make your own that way you know what is in it


----------



## moaky (May 29, 2012)

If u get ocean forest you'll need to get an inoculant. The happy frog has it in it but u end up with a lot of nats. Plus fox farm doesn't make there own batches.  I think roots is a little between but ozzidude right make your own. Check out 
hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54251


----------



## tattoo697 (Jun 9, 2012)

I am using Roots Organics Greefields, So far so good. Have used fox farm and Happy Frog in the past so far Roots Organic has the edge for me.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 9, 2012)

roots organic


----------



## fathead (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank yall for the responses. And i think I'll go with Ozzie on this one and make my own.i got a mix in mind not sure about it there is a mix of compost and cow sheet. Would it be to hot to mix like 20lbs of it into a 66lb mix of 10lbs peat humus, 20lbs of perlite,& 30lbs gardening soil and 6 lbs of blood and bone meal.i plan on letting it cook for about a week.im trying to find worm castings but to no avail.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 10, 2012)

Fathead look at the soil mixes thread(link in my sig) and you will see quite a few different pp's mixes and it will give you a better idea of the ratios that have been fould to work the best for others


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Jun 10, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> roots organic


 
:goodposting:


----------



## FUM (Jul 16, 2013)

roots organic IMO is the only true organic soil on the market.


----------



## Irish (Sep 20, 2013)

simple soil


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 20, 2013)

i use FFOF as my base. but for the most part its my own soil


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 20, 2013)

Stoners were here yr old thread:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 20, 2013)

fathead said:
			
		

> Thank yall for the responses. And i think I'll go with Ozzie on this one and make my own.i got a mix in mind not sure about it there is a mix of compost and cow sheet. Would it be to hot to mix like 20lbs of it into a 66lb mix of 10lbs peat humus, 20lbs of perlite,& 30lbs gardening soil and 6 lbs of blood and bone meal.i plan on letting it cook for about a week.im trying to find worm castings but to no avail.


 
You are going to need to let it cook for far longer than a week.  Even when I make up a super soil, I use some kind of organic potting soil as a base.  I would also be concerned about bringing a garden soil inside unless it has gone through a good "cook" phase.  And have you put any chemical fertilizers, pesticides, etc in your outside garden soil?

I personally believe that mixture would be way too hot.  I recommend that you check out some of the tried and true recipes.  One of the things I have learned about organic is that it is quite complicated and if you want the soil to feed the plants you need to start out with the right stuff in the first place.  Keep in mind that peat is quite acidic and perlite adds nothing to the mix except to help improve drainage.  Do not overuse perlite.

I use an organic soil I get from Home Depot for my base soil.  I use it in my veggy gardens, too.  It is called Kellogg's Patio Plus potting soil.  It carries the OMRI seal, has some other goodies in it, and is quite inexpensive at $5 for 1.5 cu ft.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 22, 2013)

i use a mix, for making about 40gallons worth of soil i use 2 bags of happy frog, 2 bags of roots organic and a small bag of peralite. and it works out perfectly


----------

